# Mws 2013



## hobbyiswine (Mar 8, 2013)

A google search for amateur wine competitions and I came across the Missouri Winemaking Society competition. Anyone on here enter this competition before? I presume it might include some of those that entered the MVWS competition. I have a couple wines that I did not submit to MVWS that I am thinking about entering in this competition to get some feedback.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone????


----------



## bobtruetken (Mar 12, 2013)

hobbyiswine said:


> Anyone????


I am entering a few. This competition averages around 110 to 140 wines.
I entered my Norton last year and received the highest score among all wines.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 12, 2013)

Very interesting.

I might enter a few. Deadline is April 15th.

$10 per entry - not bad...

http://www.mowinemakers.org/


----------



## bobtruetken (May 4, 2013)

The results for the MWS Competition were posted. I entered 10 wines and received 7 medals. I also won the High Norton Award again this year. Second year in a row.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 5, 2013)

bobtruetken said:


> The results for the MWS Competition were posted. I entered 10 wines and received 7 medals. I also won the High Norton Award again this year. Second year in a row.



Congrats Bob!!!

I never entered any in - I intended on it - but got busy with work and the kids and I forgot to..


----------

